# How to stop my dog and bitch mating...



## megcath (May 8, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a new rodesian ridgeback bitch and I already have a male dog. Without getting her spade, how can I stop any unwanted pregnancies with her?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

megcath said:


> I am thinking about getting a new rodesian ridgeback bitch and I already have a male dog. Without getting her spade, how can I stop any unwanted pregnancies with her?


The only 100% way is to either get him neutered, the female spayed or both.
Other than this you are doing to probably have to separate them for best part of a month twice a year. Even then if you keep the pair on the property rather than board one out, a bitch in season will usually send a male dog absolutely wild, one slip up in security and then you could have an unplanned mating. Male dogs can tend to be very astute at getting to a bitch when they want too. Male dogs, have also been known to take off and follow an in season bitch to where she lives, even if the bitch isnt present, they leave scent in their urine.

Are you planning to breed in the future? If not best way if they are pets only is to get them spayed and neutered.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

both dog and bitch can be very determined when shes in season.... as SDH says the only safe way is to board one or get one or both of them neutered, and even then they should be kept seperate because he could still tie with her which could be very dangerous when unsupervised


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Echoing them too above


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> both dog and bitch can be very determined when shes in season.... as SDH says the only safe way is to board one or get one or both of them neutered, and even then they should be kept seperate because he could still tie with her which could be very dangerous when unsupervised


Very good point, that I totally forgot about and failed to mention. Just because no pups will be produced doesnt always stop the "deed" in some cases. Good job someones more on the ball then me today


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im not quite sure what you were expecting people to say other than to get the dog neutured and bitch spayed??? 

A chastity belt maybe? 

Definately get your female done if not youl be putting both through alot of unneccesary stress and can way to easily end up with a litter of unwanted pups.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Very good point, that I totally forgot about and failed to mention. Just because no pups will be produced doesnt always stop the "deed" in some cases. Good job someones more on the ball then me today


haha its cos ive had my weetabix


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Off with the Goolies I say!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

troll :


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite said:


> troll :


Spade.... wonder if the male is called Doug!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> haha its cos ive had my weetabix


Did you have *3* :lol: :lol ::lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Why don't you get you dog neutered before you purchase a bitch? Or better still get another male pup so it's impossible for either to get pregnant and have them both neutered!


----------



## Pateesh (Oct 24, 2015)

If you spade your dog, puppies will be the last thing you will ever have to think about.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Keeping dogs separate, especially powerful dogs is not at all easy (we've had to do it in the past a couple of times). I would strongly suggest neutering or spaying. Something you may wish to investigate and a reason a lot of people spay is the additional benefit of potentially avoiding Canine pyometra.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread is four years old or was until five minutes ago.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Did you have *3* :lol: :lol ::lol:


Ha! When I have Weetabix for breakfast, I have *4*.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Two bricks.


----------

